# 1st Oldie Sunday Of 2007



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Starting the day wilth this.....

*Smiths `EMPIRE`, 5 Jewels, c1960`s?*

Made at The Gurnos Works, Ystradgynlais Wales.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Eterna 'centenaire 61'


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Sorry mach!

Tries again!

Second first photo post for me, where have you seen this before?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Going to go 70's bling today I think.....

Omega Speedsonic Humming chrono....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

grey said:


> Sorry mach!
> 
> Tries again!
> 
> Second first photo post for me, where have you seen this before?


No worries, if you ask Jason nicely I`m sure he`ll delete your previous post for you









Cool looking Seiko BTW


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

My oldest today, this one from 1972. It has now gained 9 seconds, so now it's running 1 second fast since thursday eve!!!!


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

A simple stainless steel, 17 jewelled, manual wind, Le Cheminant.

My first Le Cheminant and the one that got me interested in collecting this brand of watch.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> A simple stainless steel, 17 jewelled, manual wind, Le Cheminant.
> 
> My first Le Cheminant and the one that got me interested in collecting this brand of watch.


Nice one, Roy


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

> Nice one, Roy


Thank you Mac but this remains one of my favourite watches.

Le Cheminant Master Mariner - rebadged Moeris Grand Prix automatic.










Roy


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

My new old Vostok, got in trade from Paul. I'm loving it!









Cold war spiv stylee!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This one for me today. It's a bit beat up but rugged and handsome, a bit like me really or so the missus tells me on pay day


















Cheers

Gary


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> > Nice one, Roy
> 
> 
> Thank you Mac but this remains one of my favourite watches.
> ...


You`re welcome & that`s rather nice too, but I still prefer the other one









Anyway you`ve inspired me to swap over to my one & only....

*Le Cheminant, Unitas cal.6380, 17 Jewels circa 1960`s/70`s?*










now on one of Roy`s black HDN`s









If only it had a stainless steel case


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

> You`re welcome & that`s rather nice too, but I still prefer the other one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How I hate you Butler


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

Still wearing it! Not that old, but at number 23 it's one of the first!


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

From Mario (pulga69) my only gold coloured watch and my only English movement watch.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Agent orange said:


> This one for me today. It's a bit beat up but rugged and handsome, a bit like me really or so the missus tells me on pay day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary

Nothing wrong with, a bit beat up but rugged and handsome.

Nice watch - Landeron movement ?

Roy


----------



## raysablade (Jun 12, 2005)

Early 70s Favre Leuba 11043










With their version of the GP 352


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

40's? 50's? CYMA, goes better than it looks.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

This one hasn't been on the wrist in a while. The crown is a little, um, worn as you can see. Makes hand winding a bit tough!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

This one so far.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

USEDMODEL said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> > This one for me today. It's a bit beat up but rugged and handsome, a bit like me really or so the missus tells me on pay day
> ...


Thanks Roy, Valjoux 7733 actually. I see you Le Cheminant collection is going from strength to strength, well done. Your old Kienzle Atlantis Mechanique (white faced) is still going strong too.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Tissot Today.



Regards,

Russ.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

last post for a couple weeks about, still alive via e-mail thanks to mobiles


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Agent orange said:


> Thanks Roy, Valjoux 7733 actually. I see you Le Cheminant collection is going from strength to strength, well done. Your old Kienzle Atlantis Mechanique (white faced) is still going strong too.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gary


Hi Gary

The watch is even better if it has the Valjoux 7733 movement in it.

Yes the collection is getting bigger, sometimes I think it is getting, too big.

You mentioned in one of the posts that you had a problem with one of the Kienzle Mechaniques, I do hope

it wasn't the one that I sold to you. I still have two, black dialled versions which I wear regularly. They are a lovely watch.

Roy


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

USEDMODEL said:


> You mentioned in one of the posts that you had a problem with one of the Kienzle Mechaniques, I do hope
> 
> it wasn't the one that I sold to you. I still have two, black dialled versions which I wear regularly. They are a lovely watch.
> 
> Roy


I'm afraid it was Roy, problems with the hairspring but not to worry my local repairer sorted it out and didn't even charge me. He does see rather a lot of me though, can't think why







.

I never thought I'd hear you say that you had too many watches, what's the world coming to







.

All the best to you and yours for 2007.

Gary


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

This old one again today.










Alasdair


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one today

Favre Leuba Sea King:










Regards

Mark


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Modern pretender for me --- the "Men In Black" Quartz Hamilton Ventura.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Modern pretender for me --- the "Men In Black" Quartz Hamilton Ventura.


Love this watch.

Doubt if I could wear it but, I still love it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> > I see you Le Cheminant collection is going from strength to strength, well done.
> ...


You`re right Roy it is









Selling me this one would help


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I forgot to mention that I`d swapped over to this before coming to work...

*Limit, with `ZJL` 17 Jewel Chinese Standard Movement, Made by The Jilin Watch Factory China c1991*


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > Agent orange said:
> ...


Mac

Working on the LAST IN, FIRST OUT rule, this would be the 80th watch to be sold.

You have more chance of becoming the director of the Swatch Group than getting you hands on,

as you put it, MY PRECIOUS.































PS

To the new director of the Swatch Group .............. How much ?????


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > USEDMODEL said:
> ...


I haven`t a clue


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > Mac
> ...


NOT FOR SALE ................... sorry Mac

But if you would like to part with your precious


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > USEDMODEL said:
> ...


I never thought it would be, like myself you rarely let watches go











> But if you would like to part with your precious


See above


----------

